
'Switch' is Nintendo's next game console - pimeys
https://www.engadget.com/2016/10/20/switch-is-nintendos-next-game-console/
======
NinoScript
It looks fun. I guess this one breaks backwards compatibility though, in the
video there weren't any Wiimotes nor any kind of movement based input.

~~~
pragmatic
I think that breaking compatibility is good. I play with my 9 yo and I've
grown tired of the gimmicks.

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12752248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12752248)

